# Screen, unknown input cable



## moviemastersdk (Apr 3, 2012)

I found this monitor/lcd screen in the addict









which i would like to connect with the yellow video out on my camera

but i can't firgure out which kind of input this is, and what cable i need









EDIT: This is the input on the screen

if anyone knows what kind of cable i need, and where i can get it, i would be happy


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi moviemasterdsk


Whats the make and model of your camera and LCD screen.


----------



## moviemastersdk (Apr 3, 2012)

octaneman said:


> Hi moviemasterdsk
> 
> 
> Whats the make and model of your camera and LCD screen.


Hi, the screen is called *Samsung LT121S5-105 A*

and the camera output is 








(the yellow video out)

i can connect the camera to my tv, but i don't know how i would connect it to this monitor,


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You won't find a simple adapter cable...at least I would be very surprised. The screen input will most likely be digital, especially with that type of connector. The Yellow RCA cable is a standard analog video signal. You will need to convert the analog signal to a digital signal. That will require a hardware conversion of some type, not just a simple cable.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

I've looked everywhere unfortunately there are no cross cables for what you want do, the inverter has to support RCA jacks without it you're out of luck. 

Its not the end of the world though have a look at this link it will spark a few ideas.

Homemade Projector, Weird Science


----------

